# So what type fits this mess?



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Wow, you can relate to Light? I can kind of respect his intelligence, but he does some *evil* things, and I have a hard time not hating him. :dry: Lelouch is awesome though, cause he does horrible things, sure, but he reflects and moves past them, showing remorse, especially in regards to the Euphinator Incident. :laughing:
> 
> Ah, interesting, I'm not entirely sure, but would you say you show more Se or Fi while in a healthy state? My guess would be INTJ, since your Ni is that damn strong, but I'm not too sure on that. :ball:


Yea, I can relate to Light pretty well. More in the methods that he analyzes and deals with his enemies. I don't kill people obviously, but I treat my enemies like chess opponents. If someone gets labeled an enemy in my eyes, which may be the result of them trying to run me down, I have to defeat them. Granted I have reserves about it and it's difficult to cross me at that level, but it's happened.

And Lol at the Euphinator. 

I definitely have more Fi in a healthy state. My Se is not weak at all, but my values and beliefs are unwavering at my strongest. My post-decision reflection is also high, for large introspection. At my most unhealthy, Fi diminishes greatly. Ni I think is my strongest by far.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

castigat said:


> Yeah, the tunnel vision. They go a bit loopy from the stressor and become wholly engrossed in their obsessions or goal or what have you. Something _outside_ makes them come out of it and it's like "mother of god, who am I?" lmao


Or they keep on going with that spiral and end up like he did at the end of Code Geass. :wink: But yeah, inferior functions are scary to witness. :happy:


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Lelu said:


> Yea, I can relate to Light pretty well. More in the methods that he analyzes and deals with his enemies. I don't kill people obviously, but I treat my enemies like chess opponents. If someone gets labeled an enemy in my eyes, which may be the result of them trying to run me down, I have to defeat them. Granted I have reserves about it and it's difficult to cross me at that level, but it's happened.
> 
> And Lol at the Euphinator.
> 
> I definitely have more Fi in a healthy state. My Se is not weak at all, but my values and beliefs are unwavering at my strongest. My post-decision reflection is also high, for large introspection. At my most unhealthy, Fi diminishes greatly. Ni I think is my strongest by far.


Haha, fair enough, I just hate his bloody guts. Sure, I can understand his planning, but I much prefer watching Lelouch, as he actually goes through a lot of development through the series. Not that Light doesn't, but I ended up hating him more as the series went on. :laughing:

Hey, it's a meme, gotta reference it whenever talking about that incident. :wink:

My guess is INTJ, then, though I'll get @shinynotshiny here anyway to clarify, as I've proven, I'm not the best typer of real people. :typingneko:


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> Or they keep on going with that spiral and end up like he did at the end of Code Geass. :wink: But yeah, inferior functions are scary to witness. :happy:


Although technically, he did Xanatos Gambit it so he would be 'winning' in a way anyway by making that sacrifice. That's notwithstanding fandom arguments about his fate.

As an aside, I like both Light and Lelouch. Lelouch moreso, because I saw Light as _too_ reckless and without the finesse required to do the work he wanted to do. The god complex grated on my nerves, but the large issue was how irrational and reckless he was as a result (which is the point); if he wanted that badly to enact change, he would have garnered more support from people, disposed of them _if he had to,_ and made better plans. How he treated people didn't bother me too much because I know it's fiction; what bothered me more, though perfectly logical, were people that knew he was a dickweed following him anyway, for whatever reason or thing they thought they'd get out of him—but y'know, dramatic irony.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

castigat said:


> Yeah, the tunnel vision. They go a bit loopy from the stressor and become wholly engrossed in their obsessions or goal or what have you. Something _outside_ makes them come out of it and it's like "mother of god, who am I?" lmao
> @_Lelu_
> I'm fantastic at dumbing things down even if I don't need to.
> 
> ...


Dumbing them down is exactly what we need sometimes. Alright, I think I'm ENTJ because I'm more apt to start "fucking shit up." I can be meticulous with the planning, but that's only when I need it or allowed. I don't have a problem in execution at all, and in fact I've been reckless countless times. No reward without risk. Of course that might be my Ni, enabling other functions.

So I'm probably an ENTJ, just with an advanced Fi and a bit more controlled Se.
Or I'm an INTJ that can mingle with the ENTJ's due to a strong Se.
@Barakiel I await Shiny's opinion. :happy:


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

@Lelu it'd be cool if I was right on my first try, but that's me being an ass. :laughing:


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Lelu said:


> Dumbing them down is exactly what we need sometimes. Alright, I think I'm ENTJ because I'm more apt to start "fucking shit up." I can be meticulous with the planning, but that's only when I need it or allowed. I don't have a problem in execution at all, and in fact I've been reckless countless times. No reward without risk. Of course that might be my Ni, enabling other functions.
> 
> So I'm probably an ENTJ, just with an advanced Fi and a bit more controlled Se.
> Or I'm an INTJ that can mingle with the ENTJ's due to a strong Se.
> @Barakiel I await Shiny's opinion. :happy:


Alright, cool, I just asked him cause he's unknown between INTJ or ESTJ, and really, he's a good example of Te. _Thooough_, you may be waiting a while, as whenever I seem to call someone out, it takes forever. Maybe I'm just awkward about it, I dunno. :dry:


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

@castigat 

Haha, you may in fact be correct. Definitely xNTJ, and then I have functions that can support either. Probably ENTJ because that's what I come across as. So yea stroke your ego because you pretty much hit it lol :laughing:

@Barakiel

Ah a Te guy may be what I need. Maybe he'll be able to tell if I'm slamming with logic, or my Ni is just feeding me all the answers. And it's probably just the lag on the notification systems here combined with them being afk or whatever lol.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Lelu said:


> @Barakiel
> 
> Ah a Te guy may be what I need. Maybe he'll be able to tell if I'm slamming with logic, or my Ni is just feeding me all the answers. And it's probably just the lag on the notification systems here combined with them being afk or whatever lol.


Guess we're not enough, huh. :dry: Still, he's cool in its own right. And nope, it's me being weird and freaking everyone out. Ni is weird in and of itself, since I apparently have it as inferior. :laughing:


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Guess we're not enough, huh. :dry: Still, he's cool in its own right. And nope, it's me being weird and freaking everyone out. Ni is weird in and of itself, since I apparently have it as inferior. :laughing:


Nah, you guys are perfect actually, but since you invited him it can't hurt. Ni is ridiculous to type I think, since it's supposed to be an unconscious function.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Lelu said:


> Nah, you guys are perfect actually, but since you invited him it can't hurt. Ni is ridiculous to type I think, since it's supposed to be an unconscious function.


To quote myself from another thread:



> As for what Ni is, basically, it's symbolism, recognizing symbolism in things so much that you become detached from reality if it's your strongest function, and you focus on one outcome, whereas Ne is where you get zerg rushed with so many outcomes you can't keep track. :wink:


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

@Barakiel

Good description. Well I definitely have it.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Lelu said:


> @Barakiel
> 
> Good description. Well I definitely have it.


Ok, cool. Have you visited @angelcat's Tumblr? It's pretty good for MBTI in general. :happy:


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Ok, cool. Have you visited @angelcat's Tumblr? It's pretty good for MBTI in general. :happy:


I haven't, I've actually only been on Tumblr like twice. Do you have a link?


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Lelu said:


> I haven't, I've actually only been on Tumblr like twice. Do you have a link?


The Salvation of Lost Souls :laughing:


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> The Salvation of Lost Souls :laughing:


Really cool. A lot of E vs I posts. Gonna have to take a look at this. Thanks man!


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

@Barakiel 
"zerg rushed with so many outcomes you can't keep track"


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

castigat said:


> @Barakiel
> "zerg rushed with so many outcomes you can't keep track"


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

I feel 8,000 years old for making this reference.
it's not even the right game but it's so dated and the first thing I thought of, which just proves your point 100%


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

castigat said:


> I feel 8,000 years old for making this reference.
> it's not even the right game but it's so dated and the first thing I thought of, which just proves your point 100%


How disgusting of you, making that reference. :dry:

As for Ni, I would say Kara No Kyoukai is a very Ni series of movies, if you've seen them, I'm sure you'll agree. :laughing:


----------

